# Middle of nowhere...



## Nefarious (Dec 26, 2010)

So...here I am...sitting in my basement with my never summer strapped to my feet. That would be all well and fine, but I'm in the middle of South Dakota. Yeah, less than convenient. (It was 50 degrees today and all the snow has melted)

This thread is a complete drain on the server, but I'll ask anyway. Who else is stuck far away from snow and mountains, yet still is going crazy to get out there? 

Post location and driving distance to nearest hill.

4 hour drive if I were to hop in the car right now.


----------



## TexassSnow (Sep 21, 2011)

As the name suggests....
Next year I'll live in Boulder though and go more than just a few times. I'm lucky to have my girlfriend in Co already to crash at her place and drag her to the slopes with me hopefully more than once this season!


----------



## C.B. (Jan 18, 2011)

4 inches of snow on the ground and 5 min. to the closest hill. 

but its no rockys...


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

Nefarious said:


> but I'll ask anyway. Who else is stuck far away from snow and mountains, yet still is going crazy to get out there?
> 
> .


was everyday till I finally moved!

DO IT


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

I live in Nebraska, need I say more :laugh:


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 26, 2010)

WasatchMan said:


> was everyday till I finally moved!
> 
> DO IT


I want to more than anything. My wife isn't so keen on the idea. Someday when I'm old and decrepit...:laugh:


----------



## Bretfred (Feb 26, 2011)

Nothings flatter then kansas. bout 10 hours to get to some good hills but I gain an hour so that helps.


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

Nefarious said:


> So...here I am...sitting in my basement with my never summer strapped to my feet. That would be all well and fine, but I'm in the middle of South Dakota. Yeah, less than convenient. (It was 50 degrees today and all the snow has melted)
> 
> This thread is a complete drain on the server, but I'll ask anyway. Who else is stuck far away from snow and mountains, yet still is going crazy to get out there?
> 
> ...


Nearest hill is 2 days drive away, for 'average snow' when in season. To get to my home mountain is a 3 1/2 hour drive, 3 hour flight, 2 hour drive to pick up gear, then a 4 hour drive to the mountain. I missed the southern hemisphere season due to moving from New Zealand to Queensland Australia, where I now reside in 'almost the least snowiest place in the world'. Its a mild 80F at 7am this morning. I have recently had a brand new pair of Nitro teams sent to me care of a warranty issue (which I try on 'on the odd occasion')...and one of the nicest riding boards sitting in a board bag back in NZ.

All my snow friends facebook updates about riding during the season, this site and a NS Eclipse long board are the only thing that kept me sane from April to Oct...but im slowly losing my grasp....


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

Nefarious said:


> I want to more than anything. My wife isn't so keen on the idea. Someday when I'm old and decrepit...:laugh:


Bummer, it's not like you only live once...


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 26, 2010)

WasatchMan said:


> Bummer, it's not like you only live once...


Going to start making some trips next year. Hoping to hit Jackson Hole and SLC.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

It's not supposed to snow until January where I live. So be thankful. Our season only lasts till early March too. Woooaaah a solid month of full mountain riding. This has been the shittiest year on record. It's not supposed to be below 50 until late December.


----------



## sangsters (Jan 13, 2010)

After the epic Halloween snowstorm I spent Thanksgiving weekend playing tennis in shorts.

Nearest snow (and this is for 11 trails open) is 8 hours away.

Actually thinking about strapping into my board and just going to the park to practice jumping/ollie-ing. At this rate my first days on snow will be my SLC trip in January.


----------



## lethies91 (Nov 26, 2011)

from Maryland but working in SC so it's TEN HOURS. For the last month and a half I've been watching snowboard and ski documentaries on netflix trying to curb my appetite


----------



## lukefMI (Feb 25, 2011)

15 minutes...to a 150ft vertical hill. The terrain park is like 100ft vertical. Its also almost all tow ropes.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

LOL bogus, 16 miles. But the start of this year has been shit and there is all of 4 inches...
brundage is going to be the next to open and thats a little more than 2 hours, but its always well worth it. Sorry that your 4 hours from a lame resort with no snow op.:thumbsdown:


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

lethies91 said:


> For the last month and a half I've been watching snowboard and ski documentaries on netflix trying to curb my appetite


Mm, this generally doesn't help /\

I try to find other things to occupy my mind... unless i'm feeling like a bit of self torture. Which is what this site is really :thumbsup:


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 26, 2010)

IdahoFreshies said:


> LOL bogus, 16 miles. But the start of this year has been shit and there is all of 4 inches...
> brundage is going to be the next to open and thats a little more than 2 hours, but its always well worth it. Sorry that your 4 hours from a lame resort with no snow op.:thumbsdown:


All good. Got my new Bonfire Radiant pants in the mail last night and my new helmet. 34-ish days until my first winter snowboard trip. I can survive that long. Once you're to the 20 day mark you can start packing and getting shit ready to go. Few hours tinkering with gear a night and you're practically out the door. Huzzah!


----------



## mitch19 (Jul 27, 2011)

Nefarious said:


> 4 hour drive if I were to hop in the car right now.


I used to be 12 drive to the nearest place in Australia.... lol


----------



## Sean-h (Oct 21, 2011)

Bretfred said:


> Nothings flatter then kansas.


That's debatable....nothing flatter than Belgium, where I currently reside, but what they lack in slopes, they make up for with the best beer in the world
There is an indoor 'slope' of 235meters somewhere around, but I couldn't be bothered, there is also a slghtly longer indoor slope in Holland, not far from here, but it is only 500meters, and I couldn't be bothered with that one either. There are some resorts in Germany, a few hundred kms from home, but the nearest real resort in The Alps is some 900km from home. 10hours by high speed train, or autobahn with a fast car If I drive, about 15km in Belgium, 20 through Holland, 700km through Germany, then into Austria. We have yet to see any real snow this season:dunno: I was walking around the house today in my boots.....


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

There really are some tortured souls here.


----------



## Sean-h (Oct 21, 2011)

grafta said:


> There really are some tortured souls here.


You have no idea.....


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Sean-h said:


> You have no idea.....


:laugh: Oh, i have a little bit of an idea don't worry :laugh:

I just feel sorry for people who beat themselves up waiting for the one or two days they get here and there. I gotta wait til end of week before I get to ride and that's bad enough!


----------



## Redmond513 (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm only 2 hours away from Camelback/Blue Mountain in Pennsylvania however they have no snow. If I want to board now, I have a 6 hour drive to VT. Snow can't come fast enough.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

Move to the mountains man

"If you dont do it this year, you will be one year older when you do" --Warren Miller


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

hikeswithdogs said:


> Move to the mountains man
> 
> "If you dont do it this year, you will be one year older when you do" --Warren Miller


+1 on that



.......


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

grafta said:


> +1 on that
> 
> 
> 
> .......




I kick myself in the ass every day for waiting until I was 34 :-( but at least I don't have 5 kids running around living in a trailer somewhere in the middle of Wisconsin drinking generic beer and wearing a mustard stained wife beater.


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 26, 2010)

hikeswithdogs said:


> I kick myself in the ass every day for waiting until I was 34 :-( but at least I don't have 5 kids running around living in a trailer somewhere in the middle of Wisconsin drinking generic beer and wearing a mustard stained wife beater.


Better late than never. I just got a cushy state job. Going to build up my resume a little with some big projects. After a few years I'll start looking for jobs out west. Anywhere that has a mountain within 30 minutes will be good enough for me.


----------



## Engage_mike (Oct 14, 2011)

This is a thread on my mind almost every day....I was actually trying to Olly for 30 minutes in my family room hehe...Nearest snowboarding is Sugar Mountain, NC and I believe it is 9 hrs away from me in Orlando, FL. but I have a trip planned for early Jan to PA and hoping to do a 2nd trip as well this year over to a mountain resort named Wisp in Maryland...never been but Look forward to any kind of elevation with snow on it!  Happy waiting!


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

grafta said:


> There really are some tortured souls here.


god no kidding...it honestly sucks that some people dont know what good snow or good terrain is like.

It sucks for the people who have to drive 3+ hours to get to ANY resort. In 5 hours im at some of the best mountains in the U.S. If i had to go 4 hours to any resort at all i doubt i would commit long enough to even do the sport. I probably wouldn't bother.


----------



## Efilnikufesin (Oct 8, 2011)

IdahoFreshies said:


> god no kidding...it honestly sucks that some people dont know what good snow or good terrain is like.
> 
> It sucks for the people who have to drive 3+ hours to get to ANY resort. In 5 hours im at some of the best mountains in the U.S. If i had to go 4 hours to any resort at all i doubt i would commit long enough to even do the sport. I probably wouldn't bother.


Hey, I make my 3.5 hour trips every week, get my ass out the door like 5:30 to get through NYC with as little trouble as possible (Avoiding the Cross Bronx South like the plague) just to get me some 1600 vert. Sure, there are some closer places, but they suck(well, some of PA isn't bad, but it requires staying on the Cross Bronx South, I would rather shoot myself or let the car runover my nutsack most times.) It is a good 6 hours or so to get to something with a good 2500+ vertical and good acreage though.

You'd do it, yeah its the Northeast, but this shit is still fun!

Edit: Sorry, just really need some snow closer than a 6 hour drive for just a few trails with thin cover.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Engage_mike said:


> This is a thread on my mind almost every day....I was actually trying to Olly for 30 minutes in my family room hehe...Nearest snowboarding is Sugar Mountain, NC and I believe it is 9 hrs away from me in Orlando, FL. but I have a trip planned for early Jan to PA and hoping to do a 2nd trip as well this year over to a mountain resort named Wisp in Maryland...never been but Look forward to any kind of elevation with snow on it!  Happy waiting!



Ah, a fellow southeasterner. I'm in Atlanta. Let me ask you this question... why not spend $150 more than your plane ticket to D.C./Baltimore and fly out to Denver? ...or were you planning to drive up to MD?


----------



## Engage_mike (Oct 14, 2011)

Tarzanman said:


> Ah, a fellow southeasterner. I'm in Atlanta. Let me ask you this question... why not spend $150 more than your plane ticket to D.C./Baltimore and fly out to Denver? ...or were you planning to drive up to MD?


This question is easily answered...both trips are to destinations where I have a free place to stay  cuts down on costs like CRAZY! plus...If I ever get to denver I think I'll have to bring my wife  this is a man trip! don't get them to often as we just had a kid too so that makes it a lot harder to get away! But someday...I shall go west! If fievel could do it so can I


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 26, 2010)

> But someday...I shall go west! If fievel could do it so can I


That made me laugh my ass off. Well played, sir. As a fellow married, child owning parent...I know what you mean. I'm driving 12 hours to NE Minnesota for a man weekend. At 12 hours I could be in Summit county. I'm probably making the wrong call, but the people make the trip. No matter the conditions, being with 10 of my favorite people will be far better than epic conditions.


----------



## Sean-h (Oct 21, 2011)

hikeswithdogs said:


> Move to the mountains man
> 
> "If you dont do it this year, you will be one year older when you do" --Warren Miller


Welll....I am actually doing just that. Convinced the missus to give up our 'life' here in Belgium, at least for a few months anyway, got us a job hosting a ski in, ski out chalet in Austria, or in my case, snowboard in, snowboard out We leave in 10 days, so I shouldn't complain too much right now, I'm not really, just torturing myself so long....Sorry to rub it in folks, but hey....


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

I rather fly 10-12 hours to a real hill and sleep in a rental car than to drive 10-12 hours. Btw kids are the excuse to go to the hill...you know quality time will help keep them off drugs and from getting preggers...the drive to/from the hill is quality incarcerated time to talk to them about your mis-spent youth.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

Nefarious said:


> Better late than never. I just got a cushy state job. Going to build up my resume a little with some big projects. After a few years I'll start looking for jobs out west. Anywhere that has a mountain within 30 minutes will be good enough for me.



If you have to be a corporate tool(like me) your only real option is Salt Lake City, there no other major metropolitan area in the country within 30 minutes of world class resorts.

2 Saturdays ago, I rode a foot of powder at Brighton and then drove home(20 minute drive) to my cheap ass apartment went and rode my long-board with jeans and a sweatshirt on and almost broke a sweat. 

Not as "cool"(fuck "cool" and "trendy" as far as I'm concerned, I need to eat) as living in Denver or Bozeman but cost of living here is cheap and jobs\places to live are plentiful.


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 26, 2010)

That's the main reason I want to take a trip out to SLC. I've heard good things and I want to scope out the job market/housing options.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

hikeswithdogs said:


> If you have to be a corporate tool(like me) your only real option is Salt Lake City, *there no other major metropolitan area in the country within 30 minutes of world class resorts.*
> 
> 2 Saturdays ago, I rode a foot of powder at Brighton and then drove home(20 minute drive) to my cheap ass apartment went and rode my long-board with jeans and a sweatshirt on and almost broke a sweat.
> 
> Not as "cool"(fuck "cool" and "trendy" as far as I'm concerned, I need to eat) as living in Denver or Bozeman but cost of living here is cheap and jobs\places to live are plentiful.


Reno? :laugh:


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

And Reno is only about 10x better than SLC.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

jdang307 said:


> Reno? :laugh:


Seriously(guessing your kidding)Sorry but I don't consider Reno a major metro area not even remotely close, I'm talking big cities where good corp jobs are plentiful and last time I checked Reno was 40-60 miles from Tahoe , my job is liteally 15 minutes from the lifts at Snowbird.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

tomtom88 said:


> And Reno is only about 10x better than SLC.


Your right Utah sucks do us Utards a favor and tell everyone else that too would ya?


----------



## bozekid (Dec 1, 2011)

I live in Bozeman, MT so the local hill Bridger Bowl is like 20 minutes away and Big Sky is about a little under an hour.


----------



## Sean-h (Oct 21, 2011)

Engage_mike said:


> But someday...I shall go west! If fievel could do it so can I


and so did The Village People....






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1wc-AQJ2MYo


----------



## Engage_mike (Oct 14, 2011)

I just got the worst news in the world! well maybe not that bad but my trip to PA has been scrubbed due to friends not having the $$$ now I just have 1 trip this year to Maryland...I'm going to start marketing and funding a man made ski resort here in Orlando...if they did it in Dubai why not here?! We have everything else! Let me know if you guys want to become investors


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Engage_mike said:


> I just got the worst news in the world! well maybe not that bad but my trip to PA has been scrubbed due to friends not having the $$$ now I just have 1 trip this year to Maryland...I'm going to start marketing and funding a man made ski resort here in Orlando...if they did it in Dubai why not here?! We have everything else! Let me know if you guys want to become investors


You need friends to go ride?


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

Nefarious said:


> That made me laugh my ass off. Well played, sir. As a fellow married, child owning parent...I know what you mean. I'm driving 12 hours to NE Minnesota for a man weekend. At 12 hours I could be in Summit county. I'm probably making the wrong call, but the people make the trip. No matter the conditions, being with 10 of my favorite people will be far better than epic conditions.


What about 5hrs or so for Terry Peak?


----------



## Engage_mike (Oct 14, 2011)

Grafta...
a simple answer is yes..I do first because of safety reasons (last year I was hospitalized with a dislocated shoulder (torn labrum)(sucked!) and 2nd because I have so much more fun riding with others...I LOVE going down the mountain and meeting up at the lift, talking about the ride down while on the lift...here is the problem about living in Florida..no one likes snow here! I understand them...I lived in Connecticut for 4 years, The plowing the driveway,chiseling the windshields..it sucks! But they don't seem to understand we are going to play in it!  I sadly only know a handful of people that snowboard and most of them could care less about it as we are all grown up now and they rather do things like fish and play golf..me I'm reckless and rather continue to hurt myself(not really I'm just loving the challenge of a new hobby which snowboarding is to me..a challenge)AND I think the reason I do love it so much is because it is so foreign to me...Mountains?! we are on flats here..no geography..it is BORING here in Florida...I love to get away and I just have to look at the long term and think...someday my kids will just do it with me  I've already begun to show my 3month old shred films...she is going to fein for snowboarding (and the Orlando Magic)and her Mom will hate me for it!  ok...I went long but whats a message board for?!


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

I can understand if you are riding backcountry needing friends for safety, but resort riding? I went riding by myself when I first started out and made friends on the hill, until then I never thought safety was an issue, plenty of people around including patrol. Just didn't go off piste by myself is all.

Used to go mountain biking by myself as well.

I hate relying on others to go do something, too many let downs.

I say go shred and fuck em all!


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

If ur going to spend a day to get to a hill...post up when ur planning a trip out here and folks will give u the tour...besides there are no friends on a pow day. Just fly in to seattle, portland or vancouver and rent a car/suv. We tried to get kysnowboarder to do it. 

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/sn...views/34333-trip-out-west-mid-feb-2011-a.html


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

What happened to kysnowboarder


----------



## Listheeb21 (Jan 20, 2011)

Argo said:


> What happened to kysnowboarder


Don't know. Looks like he hasn't been around since last winter. I hung with him for a bit last year when we were both in Jackson Hole. I'm curious to know how his biking season went and what his snowboarding plans were this year...


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 26, 2010)

BoardWalk said:


> What about 5hrs or so for Terry Peak?


Buddies all live in Minnesota. This is for a music festival/weekend of riding. For random riding weekends I'll head to Terry.


----------

